# The Almost perfect Kindle cover



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

I know that there can't be a Perfect Kindle cover because everyone has different ideas about what they want in a cover. However, I am considering making a leather Kindle cover and I want to get some ideas about what people like or dislike about different style covers.
The way the Kindle is secured into the cover, whether it has pockets etc.
I currently sell leather notepad holders at www.TheJottedLine.com and if I decide to make a Kindle cover it will probably be some time early next year, but I would really like some ideas before I go too far with it.
So... if anyone has a comment or two to make I would really appreciate it.

Thanks  Mike


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Your notepads are gorgeous! I signed up for news regarding a release date of the K3 cover as well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It's going to be hard to make the almost perfect Kindle cover, because so many people want so many different things in a cover.  Your leather is beautiful and I think will make a beautiful Kindle cover.  Are you going to offer sizes for both the Kindle 2 and the Kindle 3?  As far as having pockets on the left inside, I personally do like it.  They shouldn't be too bulky, something that will lie flat and smooth, and of course something that won't scratch the screen of the Kindle when the cover is closed.  I know there are a lot of  people who despise the pockets, so if you could offer the option of with or without the inside pockets, that would appeal to a lot of people.

It would seem your attachment systems would be limited on a cover like this, you will probably have to go with the corners.  That seems to be the most commonly used method of securing the Kindle inside the cover.  My personal favorite cover is the Noreve, but it has a rail system that I've never seen in any other cover.

The main things you need to consider are (IMO), safety of the Kindle, it needs to be well protected in the cover, no chance of falling out, and also maybe extend a little past the device, so as to protect it somewhat if dropped.  And all of this safety must be as lightweight as possible, none of us like a heavy cover for our Kindles, because a lot of us read them folded back, one handed.  Oh that's another thing, it needs to be able to fold back for comfortable one handed reading.


So it's simple, LOL.  You just need to make a protective, lightweight cover that is beautiful to look at also!!  Oh, and then sell it to us at a reasonable price.  The Kindles have come down so much in price that we hate to spend almost as much on a cover as we have for our Kindle.


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. And for everyone who signed up for an email notice.
I did see a post this morning _"Ordered a sleeve"_ where someone ordered a sleeve from Saddleback Leather. I really like that one because I also like reading the Kindle by itself and really just want a case for it.
Anyway, I may go that route and add my own touches to that style. 
I definitely want to put a literary oriented brand on the front. 
You can tell from our note pads I like brands.
Any other thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

The Jotted Line said:


> Thanks for the feedback. And for everyone who signed up for an email notice.
> I did see a post this morning _"Ordered a sleeve"_ where someone ordered a sleeve from Saddleback Leather. I really like that one because I also like reading the Kindle by itself and really just want a case for it.
> Anyway, I may go that route and add my own touches to that style.
> I definitely want to put a literary oriented brand on the front.
> ...


I'm the one who ordered the Saddleback sleeve. If I had designed it I might have added a flap, similar to the one on their pouch http://saddleback_production.s3.amazonaws.com/931.jpg that cyclefreaksix has http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38874.0.html . I also would like an eyeglass holder, something like you've done for a pen on your notepad holder.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

You've got some real designs. I like how it looks *real* and not overly commercialized. I don't know how to explain it. Keep us updated.


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not bulky. As minimal as possble, but still protective.
No extra pockets/flaps/stands or what not
Side hinge/fold
Can be folded back
Uses hinge mounts plus two small straps on outer corners (these could be as light as clear silicone, provided the hinges were being used) 

(Basically, see M-Edge Kindle 2 Go jacket. But nice and handmade.)


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

I prefer something that encloses the Kindle totally.

A leather cover that zippers all around for protection; something like the SimpleCase for Kindle 3, which so far is faux leather (though I was told that a genuine leather version is in the works).  But I like the minimalist and conservative design.

I'd consider a flap that closes fully, but that would (a) add too much bulk, and (b) will probably need velcro, which is not the preference of many people.  Re the sleeve from Saddleback Leather: looks great, I love it.  The only thing that stops me from getting it is that it is open.  If only the same sleeve came with a zippered version.


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

We're really leaning towards the sleeve but we do want to design some sort of closure for it.
Our thinking caps are on.
Thanks for all the comments.

Mike


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey mcpingist

Thanks for the link to the older Saddleback pouch with the flap

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38874.0.html

I think that's very similar to what we will try. Maybe without the shoulder strap though.
I already have a brand designed and we may even get the ball rolling before Thanksgiving.

Mike


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

No problem, Mike. I agree about the shoulder strap, although an option for a removable one wouldn't hurt. If you are going for a super high quality item to compete with the Saddleback, I'd follow their example and stay away from zippers and other things that can and will wear out/malfunction years before the main piece will. Any thoughts on adding a reading glasses attachment similar to your pen holder? This could be an option also as some wouldn't want it. I like to travel light (usually don't even carry a wallet) and never have a good place for my reading glasses.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

mmrocker13 said:


> Not bulky. As minimal as possble, but still protective.
> No extra pockets/flaps/stands or what not
> Side hinge/fold
> Can be folded back
> ...


Oh I second this, please please please!!!!


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

I think if you did a simple sleeve in soft leather or suede, it would potentially appeal to people of different tastes.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

One that opens like a book and is held in at the corners. PLEASE? And make it to fit a  nook, too!


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, we finally got our new Kindle and Nook sleeves available on the website.
Some people like covers and some people like sleeves.
We hope to add a cover in the future.

It's 4 to 5 oz. water resistant leather.
Thick thread and double stitching.
It has a flap that fastens with velcro.
And it has a nice brand on the front.
Check it out and tell us what you think.

Mike

www.TheJottedLine.com


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The perfect Kindle 3 cover for me would be:

I want a simple book style case with a magnetic strap that closes on the front. When reading, the front cover can fold back and the strap can be snapped to the cover in the back and used to help hold the Kindle.

Here are examples of the general style that I am talking about:

Bundle Monster:
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Synthetic-Leather-Interior-Compartments/dp/B0043DK9ZG/ref=pd_sim_e_4

Noreve K2:
http://www.noreve.com/category/Ebook_Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_2_-_Kindle_International_Tradition.html

The Noreve K2 strap is good quality leather and feels comftorable holding, the Bundle Monster strap is too wide, stiff and hard to feel nice while reading. Also, the Noreve folds straight back and that is really nice.

I want to be able to put a business card card in, but I don't want anything else, other than possible putting a piece of paper behind. See:

The Noreve K2 - nice pocket for a business card, needs to loose the travel case. If you want you can include the flaps for paper to be tucked under, but the travel wallet must go. Even if someone doesn't use it, it can trap bread crumbs and food in the folds if put down in a restaurant without a napkin under it, and then if the cover is closed the food smears the screen (this has happened to me the one time I didn't clean the table myself and thought the table was clean).

Also see the inside of the Bundle Monster and the Oberons. These both allow a card to be tucked in and nothing goes up against the screen. Nice. The Oberon allows paper to be stuck inside the pockets.

Personally, I'm neutral on being able to tuck paper in, want to be able to put my business card in the cover incase the Kindle is lost, and absolutely do not want anything across from the screen.

I don't care how the Kindle is held, I just want it to be secure and in no way possible damage the Kindle. I'm not a fan of hinges.

The leather needs to be soft everywhere, including the bottom and side of the Kindle so it feels nice while holding for a long period of time and does not dig into a hand and cause discomfort.

As Patricia mentioned, lightness as a plus, and the case should go a little past the sides for full protections.

Good luck with the K3 cover. Your sleeves look nice, I can't wait to see your cover.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

That is really beautiful. I am impatiently waiting for the cover for a nook (book style) so I can get one for my husband.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that leather sleeve is beautiful! I may have to order one! Love the color.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow!  Those are so pretty!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this.  A lot.  But I'm not a sleeve person - I'm a cover person.  I've already posted it over on nookboards - hope you do well with it!


----------



## mkdunkin (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm still looking for a book style Kindle cover that extends about a quarter inch past the kindle for drop protection.  Also a little extra room along the middle to be able to house the M-edge e-Luminator light.  I like for my light to be covered and protected in my purse.  I have an m-edge case that is functional but definitely not the real leather quality that I've looked everywhere for.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That sleeve is lovely.  The leather looks like it would be a delight to hold.  May I ask why you went with velcro instead of, say, a simple light magnet?  Perhaps a magnet would be bad for a Kindle...  Or perhaps one of those envelope-style ties?  (Maybe those would wear out too fast.)  Sigh.

I hope you'll do a cover (K2 and 3).  The leather you use is dreamy.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered this yesterday. Has anyone else ordered and received this? I usually read my K3 in a cover like a book but this looks so pretty that I just had to try it. Will review when I receive it.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

The sleeve is beautiful. I would definitely buy a similar looking cover--flip style.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I couldn't be happier or want more from my Kindle (DX).  I have an M Edge Platform cover.  The "star" the object of my attention is the Kindle, it definitely needs some measure of protection so I got what works for me and can't or don't expect any more, its just a cover that does a job.


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.
It will fit the Kindle 2, the latest Nook and the latest Kindle.
The inside dimensions are a little over 5.5 " wide and a little more than 8" tall.

In the Spring I hope to have a cover with the same leather and brand.

Thanks  Mike


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

A cover with an option for corners or velcro like Oberon used to offer. I think the velcro on the back is much more secure than the corners. I have a decal on mine so the velco doesn't stick directly on the kindle itself.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I received my sleeve today and it is gorgeous! With a bit of effort, I managed to slide the kindle in an Amazon type kindle cover (Medge GO) into the sleeve. It was a bit more work to convince it to come out. I think that if I leave the kindle in the cover in the sleeve when I am not using it, the leather will stretch a bit to accommodate. This sleeve will offer stylish protection for the kindle (in the cover) when I carry it in my purse or tote. The naked kindle slides in and out with ease but does not "rattle around" loosely. Very well made and I would buy it again in a minute! Thanks for the great product.


----------



## tom1397 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just ordered the dx and waiting for it to come. A cover is necessary for protection but not for $55-$60. I need a link to a cover that does the job, opens to read like a book, and a reasonable price.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

tom1397 - you can go to Amazon.com (click on the link above - KB gets a little$$) and search for kindle dx folio covers. You can do the same with a google search. I doubt if you will find anything acceptable for less than $30.00 but sometimes quality bargains are found. 

BTW: Welcome to the boards!


----------



## The Jotted Line (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks SEM for the kind words. I'm glad you like it.
To Brody's Mom, I like the idea of the velcro attachment that Oberon used for their book like cover. I was never sure how I wanted to make the four corners.
I may ask for more opinions about that type of attachment, but I think it looks really clean.
Thanks for the idea.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Jotted Line said:


> Thanks SEM for the kind words. I'm glad you like it.
> To Brody's Mom, I like the idea of the velcro attachment that Oberon used for their book like cover. I was never sure how I wanted to make the four corners.
> I may ask for more opinions about that type of attachment, but I think it looks really clean.
> Thanks for the idea.
> ...


I LOVE the velcro Oberons - I know some folks don't like the idea of putting velcro on their Kindles, but it never bothered me, and the velcro comes off cleanly. Love the clean, floating look. I was sorry when Oberon dropped the velcro option.


----------

